# Roof light/vent water leak



## Borisd0 (Jan 3, 2006)

Hello,

Re Hymer B574 2002.

Whilst driving in heavy rain water sometimes drips down from the small roof light/vent. I thought it was between the "glass" and the frame but on examination I think it is between the frame and the roof. I have removed the inner cover & screen and some of the screws in the area of the leak are partly rusty which seems to confirm the leak position.

Question, how easy is in to totally remove the vent and reseal it?
I assume with the inner frame removed it is only the old sealant that is holding it?

Grateful for any advice.

Geoff.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Can't help with stripping it down but if you might want to consider a non-setting mastic rather than a Sikaflex type sealant when you reassemble.


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

*faa*

hi Geff,
I take it you mean a "heikie" type roof vent or the old style push up.
either way the removal and resealing is the same, we used sika flex sealent BUT make sure its the one that stays flexible so it moves with the roof etc not the solid type thats how the leaks arrise in the first place.

basically as you found out remove screws inside van and remove cover , this should show the roof area now the hard part go on the roof and using either a hot air gun [stripper] or a hair drier on low heat setting heat the old mastic till pliable. Then slide a old hacksaw blade against the roof under the roof vent in a sawing action all around the roof vent-[you are not cutting into the van roof but under the sealent/vent]
This is hard and the frame will lift as you go but leaving a little sealent behind then clean off the remaing sealent with white spirits and leave to evaporate before resealing.

basically place the sealent in the upturned roof vent about 1"ch wide and 1cm deep, when placed on roof slightly apply pressure to squeeze excess out and refix inside van-[this pulls the 2 together]. Then go back on roof and clean around with a spatular or wet finger just like bathroom sealent

The important thing is the sealent takes 24 hours to cure at 20oC if I remember right so check the weather. Also have a look at the seki flex web site for more details and buy off ebay its much cheeper.

tramp


----------



## Borisd0 (Jan 3, 2006)

Thanks both for the helpful responses.

On the roof now, carpet first for protection then planks to spread the load.

Thanks,

Geoff.


----------



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

hi geoff,
if it is held on with a black sealant similar to bluetack, then roll into a ball and keep it as you will find it very useful around the 'van. use it as you would use bluetack, stretch and roll before using.
cheers
simon


----------



## Borisd0 (Jan 3, 2006)

Simon,
You are probably right since some of the protruding original sealer is black.

Love the Big 6 or is it a Light 15?

Geoff.


----------



## Borisd0 (Jan 3, 2006)

Hi Tramp,

The hot air gun worked a treat and in 15mins the vent was off. It took a little longer to clean the black goo up from the surfaces. On examination the leak occurred because the plastic vent frame has bowed up a little on the hinge/front edge allowing a gap to develop and allow water ingress. 
thanks again.

geoff.


----------



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

hi geoff,

small boot normale.
simon


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

*sra*

hi geoff,
no problems  glad you got it fixed to your satisfaction and think of the money saved !! 8)

tramp


----------

